# Some Current Young Litters



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Beeeeebeeeees!!!

This is WNT Blueberry Stroodle (Blue Tricolor doe) x KK Fredrik (Black Splashed buck)... I am going to cull a few more after I decide what I need. They are kinda small cuz she has so many. 









This is KK Kaija (Dove Splashed doe) x KK Mauno (Blue Splashed buck)... these are going to be used for PEW, purely type litter









This WNT Silverado (Silver Self doe with a Finnish mother) x KK Seppo (dark Dove Self buck)









This is KK Camilla (Black Splashed doe with AWESOME type) x WNT P**** F***** (Black Tricolor buck)









This is SHM Miriam (Black Tricolor Texel doe) x EVLV Alpha Consortium (Black Tricolor Texel buck)... This litter is for coat only and my Texels are all going to be PEW soon anyway.









The 2 PEW babies are from KK Vilhelmiina (PEW from Champagne doe) x KK Yari (PEW from Splashed lines buck) and the 2 Tri babies are from the above litter (I fostered them over and may move a few more so that tiny little Miriam is better able to handle her brood. Miina only had 2 babies that I found-- she may have eaten some)



























These 2 girlies are Xbrindles. One is Dove/Silver!!!!!!!! At last!!!! lol They are both kinda squirrely little buggers. hehe From WNT Recourse (Black Xbrindle) x WNT Lian (Silver Self) or KK Seppo, not sure which as I had the mom with Lian at first and didn't see anything happening for a while but moved her to Seppo and she got prego right away... or so I think. 









This is BSR Rosario (Argente doe) x JM Ace (Argente Creme buck)... They are all freakin' Umbrous! *pukes*


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

some lovely babies you have there


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I love that first litter!

What does Umbrous mean? I think they're cute


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i absalutyl LOVE KK Camilla litter!
just want to steal them through the screen lol


----------

